# Display DC05 y  dip switch



## Angelit

Saludos

Soy estudiante de informática,  tengo ciertas dudas, sobre como van conectados un display DC05  de 8 segmentos y un dip switch ya q, es una practica, y lamentablemente no me dieron indicacion exacta sobre su conexion, no se si alguien podria explicarme, ya que  necesito aprender.
Y se supone debo mostrar mi nomgre en el como registro escolar 

se los agradeceria..

detalle : creo q es display es catodo comun >_<


----------



## ocierD

Hola, quiciste decir Display de 7 Segmentos!!!, nunca he conocido algun disply de 8 segmentos, bueno, mira, esta es su conexion, con el 7447, el cual es un Decoder (Decodificador),  te hice un diagrama de conexion, a, pero eso si, mejor consigue un display Anodo, el catodo a mi no me salia, y creo que es mejor....

Enseguida lo pongo y si no le entiendes, dime cualquier duda que tengas y con gusto la respondere, adios.


----------



## Angelit

Oye muchas gracias 

ya me salio.. justamente  solo falta ke se me califique la practica.. -_-  solo ahy disculpa.. tengo una maestra.. ke nos complika las cosas  no nos dice como  va el circuito ni nada!

ja.. en fin..

te lo agradesco


----------



## karpoff

Ah, se me paso indicarles que la protoboard de de 1 bloque, 2 tiras y sin bornes


----------



## mabauti

Hmmm... y si lo puedo ver (tal vez no clickeaste adecuadamente)  Necesitaras (como lo inidca el diagrama) un dipswith de 4 botones, un IC 7447, un display de 7 segmentos (anodo comun) y 5 resistencias de 330ohms


----------



## karpoff

Gracias por su respuesta, quizas tenga algun bloqueador de imganes, por eso no puedo ver el diagrama. Intentare desde otra PC.


----------



## El nombre

Identificate y lo podras ver perfectamete.
Saludos


----------



## karpoff

El display que tengo 
Display de anodo comun, de 7 segmentos, con número de 12,7 mm (0,5 pulgadas) de alto por 7,2 mm (0,28 pulgadas) de ancho. 

http://www.steren.com/catalogo/imagen.asp?modelo=DA05

Tiene 5 pines arribar y cinco abajo, como identifico que pines
corresponden a los puertos DP0,.DP1, etc...y los de gound


----------



## karpoff

Ya he tratado de conectar directamente los puertos a los pines del display anodo. Y he probado cada combinacion, sin embargo, al enviar la señal a cada uno de llos puertos solo enciende con 4 de ellos, he cambiado de anodo. y es lo mismo, he combinado  para tratar de adivinar cada pin del anodo. y no doy.


----------



## karpoff

Agradezco a cada uno de ustedes las respuestas publicadas. Quizas no planteee bien mi problema: Tratare...

Utilizo el puerto paralelo para enviar señales a los puertos correspondientes, ya lo he probado con leds y me funciona cada uno de ellos ( DP0..DP7). Ahora lo que deseeo es utilizar estos puertos para enviar señales al anodo (display) y dibujar el digito presionado. El progama esta hecho en MASM. Utilizo la el puerto 0378h.

Es posible conectar directamente cada puerto al display?
Si es asi, como identifico que puerto del cable paralelo corresponde a cada leds del diasplay anodo?

Por sus respuestas. mis agradecimientos


----------



## mabauti

para la ubicacion  de los pines  checa la hoja de datos :
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/datasheet.php?article=3808401


----------

